# Belize report



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

Well, I learned that sight casting to bonefish is A LOT harder than sight casting to specks or reds. With the wind blowing 30-40mph, fly placement was really hard. The guide put me on fish all day, and I probably casted to 200-250 fish, but I either threw the fly too short, or I spooked them by hitting them on the nose. I ended up catching 1 bonefish on the fly, and 6 more on a spinning rig fishing bait. My wife also caught 5 bonefish and a few small mutton snapper on bait. I wasn't prepared for how tough of a fight bonefish put up. The 1 bonefish I caught on the fly (3-4 lbs.) took my 30 ft. of slack fly line in about 1.5 seconds once I hooked him. He then took about 60 more feet before I could actually start reeling him in. He took a few more good runs after that.

That 1 bonefish on the fly made the whole trip worthwhile. I can't wait to go back and try it again. This time, I'll practice casting A LOT more than I did. 

Here's a pic of the bonefish:


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey, at least you caught one. Tell us a little bit more about your equipment, like brand of rod, line, reel, line weight, and type of flies used. At 30-40 mph wind I know what I would have caught...the guide. I do well to cast in 20 mph wind.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Who did you fish with? Where did you go? So, I should feel good about catching 5-6 of them on my first bonefishing trips.


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

ellisredfish said:


> Hey, at least you caught one. Tell us a little bit more about your equipment, like brand of rod, line, reel, line weight, and type of flies used. At 30-40 mph wind I know what I would have caught...the guide. I do well to cast in 20 mph wind.


I was fishing with a Sage Xi2 8wt., Able Super 8 reel, SA Bonefish taper fly line, and a 12', 10 lb. test tapered leader. I caught that fish on a tan/white crazy charlie with size 8 hook.


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

stew1tx said:


> Who did you fish with? Where did you go? So, I should feel good about catching 5-6 of them on my first bonefishing trips.


I fished with Sport Fishing Central out of Ambergris Caye. The flats we were fishing were just south of Ambergris Caye. Like I said, the guide put me on plenty of fish, but they were REALLY skidish. Also, we only concentrated on 1 area of flats. I would have liked to try a few other spots to try and find some fish that weren't as nervous, but we didn't try any other places. If I ever went back, I think I would book a trip with El Pescador based on their reputation.

Everything I heard about guides in Belize was true. They consider it their job to put you on fish, and your job is to catch those fish. When you don't hook up, they tend to get mad at you. There were quite a few times when the guide said "AAAHHHH...YOU MISSED DA FISH!" Other than that, he was a decent guide.


----------



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

how much did that fly outfit cost?


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

$275 for a full day, 2 people.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Only name to remember is Carlos Marin! I fished with him in Ambergris. HE ROCKS! One of the best casters I have seen and very affordable if you book him outside of the lodge. He is probably the oldest most experienced guide on the island. He fishes for all of the lodges, El Pescador keeps him about booked so email him before you go. The lodges pay them about 250 and keep the rest. So I did not mind paying him $300 including the tip.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for this info clouser and stew. I've got a trip planned for September and don't think I can stand the wait. I havent been down that way in 30 years and believe there have been a few changes. Those pic's have really got me stoked now.
What about tarpon on fly? Anybody ever try that and whats a good setup. I've got a 9wt Reddington (reel/rod) and believe this will be enough. Also, whats the best fly to throw this time of year.

Thanks


----------



## MouletteRouge (Aug 11, 2004)

My uncle is in the process of buying a house on Ambergris...Can't wait till that transaction goes through, and I will definitely be down there...He has done quite a bit of fishing there, just not much flats fishing...He has mainly caught tons of cuda and snapper, just fishing the edge of the flats with live bait...I need to get tying and get some charlies and bitters tied up...Have yet to cast to a bone, much less ever see one in the wild...Cool deal, and sounds like you had a great trip...


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

FlatoutFishin said:


> What about tarpon on fly? Anybody ever try that and whats a good setup. I've got a 9wt Reddington (reel/rod) and believe this will be enough. Also, whats the best fly to throw this time of year.
> 
> Thanks


Unless you're going for baby tarpon, don't even think about using your 9wt. I've never been tarpon fishing, but for big tarpon, most guys use at least a 12wt.

I'm not sure what flies will be best for that time of year. If you book a guide before going down there, ask him what flies you'll need, and BUY THEM HERE!!! I checked on fly prices while I was on Ambergris, and they're really expensive. I just fished crazy charlies the whole day. That bonefish fell for a tan/white charlie.


----------



## dljones (Mar 7, 2007)

I have been travelling down to Belize for years and will be going again in July. I have given up on hiring local guides except a couple of the old tarpon hands out of the Pescador. Rent a golf cart and travel across the Mayan Cut North of San Pedro and cruise for about thirty minutes until you come to a beach access and keep on cruisin'. You will see the fish tailing on the turtle grass banks and simply wade out to them. Plus, the fish up North are a helluva lot larger on average (4-6 pounds) and are not nearly as skittish as the dinks you catch South of San Pedro. Plus, there is literally nothing down there other than palm trees and flats. I have fished all the way South to the point where the reef actually meets the shore. Good stuff.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I fished Ambergris once in September and Hooked several Tarpon that would have given a 9wt a run for the money (60-120). Note I said hooked. Bring a 10,11 0r 12 wt. I used a 9 and an 11 and that worked well. Ask around before booking a guide or go with El Pescador. Some of the guides are Bonefish only. Expect to pay more when going after Tarpon as the boat runs will be longer. Some of the guides I have been pleased with are Orlindo, Nesto, and Carlos (El Viejo Carlos). Standard tarpon flies are still used with Brown Orange Grizzly and Black death top producers. Bunny flies work as well. I would like to see how the Poons would repond to a Toad fly. Bring Alfs, Mullet flies and a black or dark brown woolhead fly to look like a local catfish the Tarpon feed on.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*My trip report...*

Clouser,

Wow, we must have just missed each other, I was there last week from Wed. thru Sunday. Stayed at a cool little resort right around the bone fishing grounds: http://www.tranquilitybayresort.com/

I also had trouble landing my fly either too far away or right on top of their noses! I did not end up hooking any bone fish, but had tons of chances at some big groups of fish two days in a row. Best thing was the fishing was free there! Even when our host took us out on the boat. We also snorkled for lobster the last day and got us 12.

Thanks for you report!

Bobby


----------



## Redfish-Horn (May 17, 2006)

I was there two years ago and fished with Abby Marin. He was great and put me on a ton of fish...or so he says. I usually never saw the fish I was casting at. Caught three bones on the fly though....nice trip.


----------



## dljones (Mar 7, 2007)

I have been going down to Ambergris for a long time now and sincerely don't think I would ever hire another guide there. Rent a golf cart, head North out of San Pedro and fish the beach front flats by simply spotting tailers from dry land and wading out to intercept them. The fish up North are a lot bigger, not nearly as spooky as the fish to the South that get continuously pounded by the turistas and you won't see another fisherman all day. The Belizean guides (even those fishing out of the Pescador and Victoria House) haven't the first clue how to position a boat for a fly caster and are content to allow you to cast at two pound dinks all day so they can squueze out a tip. Best guide I ever had was a guy named "Hilly Boo." No joke. I would use him if I ever decided to hire anyone... Nice guy who really enjoys fishing for permit and larger bones. That is how I learned about the flats up North.


----------

